# Select receiver to record on DVR625



## mredd (Nov 20, 2008)

New to DVR system and this forum. When I set up to record to the DVR, it defaults to receiver #2. I would like to change this to record on receiver 1 if possible. Anyone know anyway to change which receiver is used for recording? 

Thanks, 
Edd


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, mredd....


Simple fix, just hit menu, 8 (preferences), 5 (Record Plus), then select TV1 as the default to record to. Hope this helps.


----------



## mredd (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks! I'll give that a try soon as I get home this evening.


----------



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

I have a question along these lines,

Lets say im watching TV ontv1 (record plus is set to 1) and a recording starts can I send it to Tv2 with out stopping it and starting it again in the other room
?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Lets say im watching TV ontv1 (record plus is set to 1) and a recording starts can I send it to Tv2 with out stopping it and starting it again in the other room
> ?


put the receiver in single mode and hit swap, and then take it out of single mode.


----------



## BJSforVols (Aug 3, 2008)

I know this is an old topic, but I have a question related to this topic. Is there a way to switch a single event from the preferred tuner for recording. In other words; I want my preferred (default) turner for recording to be TV2, but there is one specific event I want to record on TV1 due to the time the event airs.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

1 way I do it is to set up a different recording, maybe just a half hour show, at the same time; that recording will then be defaulted to TV2. Then set to record the event you want recorded, the reciever will have no choice but to choose TV1 to record it on.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

BJSforVols said:


> I know this is an old topic, but I have a question related to this topic. Is there a way to switch a single event from the preferred tuner for recording. In other words; I want my preferred (default) turner for recording to be TV2, but there is one specific event I want to record on TV1 due to the time the event airs.


When the event is airing, if you press Record it will let you choose which TV you want to record it to. The other option (A bit more work) is go into the Menu -> Preferences -> Record Plus and change the default recording TV to 1 or 2 depending what you want. Setup the recording and it will default to the TV you chose, then you can change the recording preference back.


----------

